# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  Open source Programmers Editor, WorkItem Manager, Forms Editor released

## sridharavijay

This is a old project of mine, upgraded to .NET 6 and releasing as open source. You might want to enhance further or use as-is. 
*Features*
Syntax highlighting editorForms editor similar to MS AccessWork item management (Tasks, Bugs, Issues)Many Inbuilt functions










*Source here:*  https://github.com/vijaysridhara/EnigmaPlus
*Binaries here:*  (Signed) https://vijaysridhara.gumroad.com/l/enigmaplus

----------


## M.Hamdy

Seems nice. Thank you.
Small Visual Basic uses the Avalon Text Viewer to create its code editor. I converted its code to VB.NET and added a few new features. You may take a look at it in the Tools Framework project in the sVB source here:
https://github.com/VBAndCs/sVB-Small-Visual-Basic

----------


## wqweto

@M.Hamdy: Will you stop spamming old threads already?

You risk all your back-links getting removed by mods in one sweeping blow.

cheers,
</wqw>

----------

